# plug socket extender......is there such a thing?



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Have a bit of a unusual question, so posting it here as im sure someone will know the answer.

I changed the plug socket fascia's in my living room to nice brushed silver flatplates.

It all looks great, i also changed the skirting too as the old one had to come out due to replastering.

problem i have is that the faceplate sits closer to the wall as its a flatplate and the skirting is slighty higher so pushing one or two plugs into the socket is difficult as the tail/wire from the plug is touching the skirting and not fully engaging into the socket.

Rather than go back to old faceplates i was wondering if there was something like a multiplug (not an extension lead) that does uk to uk.
i know you can get 3 way and 2 way multiplugs, but can you get a 1 way? i.e just looking for something to protrude a little further than the skirting to clear it.

it will be hidden by the tv table but dont want an extension lead (as i have enough sockets) and dont necessarily want to start modifying the skirting etc.

so what you got for me? 

cheers :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Depends how far it would need to project from the wall socket, but would something like this fit the bill?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-WAY-MUL...al_Electrical_Fittings_MJ&hash=item1c27742da2


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i dont need anymore sockets as i have 4 double plug units there i.e. 8 sockets.

the item above wouldnt do the trick because the 4 outlets would collide with the skirting.

i suppose what im looking for is something like this,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shaver-Ad...al_Electrical_Fittings_MJ&hash=item416f2b791a

but uk in and uk out, so it gives me some clearance from the skirting


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

One of these

http://bit.ly/YubrQD

Then blank the other plug outlet maybe? Always good to have a spare just incase 

Blanks - http://bit.ly/17LxhSt


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sounds daft but could you fit the faceplate upside down so the wires wouldn't be hitting the skirting board.

Might not look right but at least it would solve a problem or you could build the socket out a bit more


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Thinner skirting, then?

Whip it off and get a local joinery place to run it through their planer/thicknesser - unless it's intricately moulded, of course......

You still haven't said how much additional clearance you need.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

It sounds like you need a spacer frame to move the socket out from the wall slightly.
They do them in white, not too sure about other colours though.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

LukeWS said:


> One of these
> 
> http://bit.ly/YubrQD
> 
> ...


it doesnt affect all the plugs so this maybe a good idea. I have 4 x 2gang sockets behing my tv table, so 8 sockets, unlikely ill need more.

seems like the easiest way for a quick solution :thumb:



Geordie_1982 said:


> Sounds daft but could you fit the faceplate upside down so the wires wouldn't be hitting the skirting board.
> 
> Might not look right but at least it would solve a problem or you could build the socket out a bit more


i cant build the sockets out as the faceplates are flush, and i just dont like the sound of upside down

think Lukes suggestion would be the best choice so far.

although i am going to look into a univeral to uk plug adapter, would be smaller and exactly what i need.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Thinner skirting, then?
> 
> Whip it off and get a local joinery place to run it through their planer/thicknesser - unless it's intricately moulded, of course......
> 
> You still haven't said how much additional clearance you need.


ill have to measure exactly, i havent got my AV reciever yet so once i have that ill know which plug is the culprit and then dictate the minimum clearance required.



rob28 said:


> It sounds like you need a spacer frame to move the socket out from the wall slightly.
> They do them in white, not too sure about other colours though.


plug sockets are brushed aluminium, if you can get space framers in that colour its certainly a better solution, dont really want to change the faceplate as ive spent a fortune on them


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Actually, just had a look and you can get a 12mm spacer in white.

I think this will be best, ill sand it down and paint the same colour as the wall (have paint left over) so it will blend in nicely.

it will be partially covered by the tv cabinet and shouldnt look out of place!

cheers guys, i knew i would find a solution here.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I was replacing mine and someone mentioned this problem and luckily I purchased the raised ones otherwise I would of done the same, it's one of those things that don't come into your head until its fitted!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah absolutely! i think im going to go for the spacers, paint them to match the wall colour and jobs (hopefully) a good 'un.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

you could always buy one of these:

Antiference Double Wall Plate Spacer: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

and then some of this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3D-Brushe...allpaper&var=590088310474&hash=item43b5c522a5

Its not ideal, but maybe the best compromise (unless you want to have a spacer made from aluminium billet etc, but thats more money again.)


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

not a bad idea, but instead of the vinyl im just going to paint it.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

if it's hidden behind the TV table, change it back to standard? If you can't see it it won't matter.

*HOWEVER*, if it were me, I'd know, it'd bug me and thus would be asking the same !!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

bought the spacers, cost about £1.50 each from an online retailer, all fitted and no issues :thumb:

cheers guys!


----------

